# 12 natural ways to supplement oily skin



## magosienne (Jan 24, 2008)

i'm really starting to love that website. i know there's a lot of threads about oily skin, but i've noticed we only talk about oils as an external product. because i finally realised after years that the basic supermarket brands were perhaps making my skin worse than it was before, i looked for more natural ways of improving the general state of my skin. this is why i found this article interesting.

*12 Natural Ways to Supplement Oily Skin*

Oily skin is a problem that rears it ugly head on your face in many ways, often with acne and a shiny, greasy appearance. If you have not had results with over the counter treatments for oily skin, and feel many of them are too harsh or simply do not address the core problem of your skin but simply mask the symptoms, you may want to think about supplementing your body in natural ways. You may find that with the increase of certain supplements, herbs, or fatty acids, your skin can be radiant without the aid of expensive, commercial products. 

* 1. Flaxseed Oil *
1,000 milligrams of this essential fatty acid will help your skin remain balanced. 
* 2. Primrose Oil *
If you use up to 500 mg daily, this oil s a healer for many skin disorders and contains linoleic acid, which is needed for healthy skin. 
* 3. Kelp *
1,000 â€“ 1,500 milligrams per day of this sea plant supplies the minerals your skin needs to maintain good tone. 
* 4. Zinc *
Take only 50 milligrams daily of this supplement for tissue repair and enhanced immune response. 
* 5. Lecithin *
Lecithin is needed to help aid the absorption of the essential fatty acids. Lecithin comes in granules and capsules. 
* 6. Grape Seed Extract *
The antioxidants in grape seed extract protect the skin. 
* 7. L-Cysteine *
L-Cysteine is an amino acid that contains sulfur, which is needed for healthy skin. It is recommended to take 500 milligrams on an empty stomach with juice or water, not milk. You can take it with 50 milligrams of vitamin B6 and 100 milligrams of vitamin C to aid absorption. 
* 8. Lavender *
Lavender is great for oily skin. You can lavender water on your skin several times daily as a treatment. 
* 9. Green Clay *
This clay mask helps clear out excess oil. Blend 1 teaspoon of green clay with 1 teaspoon of raw honey. Apply mixture to face, avoiding the eyes. Leave the mask on for 15 minutes, and rinse. Do this gentle treatment three times a week, or more if necessary. 
* 10. Lemon Juice *
You can mix equal parts lemon juice and water together for a cooling and clarifying facial treatment. Pat the mixture on your face and allow it to air dry. Rinse with warm water, and then follow with a cool water rinse. 
* 11. Vitamin A *
Applied directly to the skin, Vitamin A oil or gel is an excellent way to moisturize oily skin without feeling greasy. 
* 12. Aloe Vera *
This plant has incredible healing properties, and is great to use if you have a bad outbreak of acne. Apply the gel directly from the inside of the plant to the affected area at night.
Source


----------



## KellyB (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh nice post. thanks.


----------



## acneXpert (Jan 25, 2008)

10. Lemon Juice

You can mix equal parts lemon juice and water together for a cooling and clarifying facial treatment. Pat the mixture on your face and allow it to air dry. Rinse with warm water, and then follow with a cool water rinse.

Okay you can also add glycerine and rose water with lemon juice for an excellent moisturizer.


----------



## iatreia (Jan 25, 2008)

emu oil and squalene too!!!


----------



## monniej (Jan 25, 2008)

neem oil has done great things for my oily skin, as well! great article! thanks for posting!


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 25, 2008)

L-Cysteine can be hard to find, it's not as popular as some aminos, health food store product. Flaxseed oil is showing up in more grocery stores. Aloe Vera juice is all over, even kmart has it for about $8/gallon.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 25, 2008)

Great post Aude! I've never seen that website before. I agree with the zinc supplement. I used to take it when I had acne and it helped. I wouldn't have thought of Aloe Vera for acne though. Interesting....


----------



## magosienne (Jan 25, 2008)

i have personnally tried green clay and primerose oil, both with success. i heard people rave about lavender floral water, but i only have the essential oil. i don't know about aloe ver, all i can is it is a main ingredient in my shampoo and i definitely noticed a difference, my roots being considerably less greasy (without being dried either, just without any excess sebum). lemon essential oil is also great agaisnt pimples, but i use it at night because it's phototoxic.


----------



## exsquisit (Jan 27, 2008)

Taking notes.


----------



## soap117 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for great info!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 29, 2008)

I mix in Lemon essential oil to all my moisturizers.


----------



## peanut90 (Feb 2, 2008)

awesomeee thx


----------

